# Soap Slab or Loaf/Log Cutter



## Serenity (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all. I've just ordered some slab moulds from Silvermoon Molds which I'm super excited about. As they're in US and I'm in Australia, it'll probably be 4 weeks before I get them and in that time I have to figure how I'm going to cut this slab of soap into 5 logs, which will then be cut into bars. I already have a wire cutter from Bud Haffner for the bars, I just need something to cut the slab into logs. 

I thought of having a log cutter made that will work just like the wire cutter but it will of course be big enough to accommodate the slab of soap and would only have 6 wires. I've also seen some where people push the slab of soap through some wires that run vertically, but I'd need a plan for how to make it. I don't like the hand-held log splitters - too slow and I'm sure I would cut it crooked. 

Does anyone have some experience with this or might have seen something on the net that would be useful? 

Many thanks


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 13, 2014)

I have a giant knife from eBay I use for my M&P. It would likely do the trick. But how big is this slab? Is it like a giant square? Curious since it makes 6 loafs. Wow!
I have extra long loafs and trays for 15 bars but those have dividers. 
I'll see if I can find the knife.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow!  Pictures, please - I was thinking of making a new mould and so anything slightly interesting is getting me all excited at the moment


----------



## Saponista (Feb 13, 2014)

I mooted the idea to my husband about making me a wire cutter and he didn't seem to be overly enthusiastic! DIY isn't exactly his forte.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd be worried about getting it 100% spot on myself - sure you can measure twice and then measure again, but when looking at sizes of an inch or so, a little bit out of line is still a large % of the size


----------



## kazmi (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry I don't have any ideas about a wire cutter.  I just wanted to say that I hope you don't end up as disappointed as I am with Silvermoon.  It took double the amount of time to receive my order with promise after promise.  Each time the shipment never left the day she promised.  Her silicone molds are nice but after the long wait my shipment was received damaged.  The wooden box is broken into pieces on each end.  She promised to send a replacement but that never happened.  I thought of offering to send the wooden box back for her to repair but to be honest with you I just didn't trust her anymore that I would get it back.  My husband is fixing the box for me and she's just lost a loyal customer.   I'm not saying all of her customer's will have the same issues.  I just wanted to let you know since your shipment has so far to travel and with her lack of customer service it could be a major inconvenience for you.

I've learned with this incident that even in our soaper circle it is still buyer beware.  I hope that your experience with her ends up much better than what happened to me.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 13, 2014)

My husband made me a log splitter with some wood and wire. As long as you lay it flat against the soap you get nice even loaves. I generally just lay the slap on end and run it across the top. I'll try to get a picture and post it tonight. It's very basic but works like a gem.


----------



## songwind (Feb 14, 2014)

A think a wire cutter big enough for a slab mold could be problematic because of the length of the wire necessary. The longer it is, the more it will flex (or the higher the tension needed to keep it rigid) which could be trouble.

What about a thin, sharp knife and a metal straight edge?


----------



## Lin (Feb 14, 2014)

You don't need a long wire running the slab through on its side to divide into loaves.


----------



## seven (Feb 14, 2014)

did you ask Bud? he might be able to make you a custom made log splitter. i found his prices to be acceptable that matches his craftmanship, and he's a lovely person to deal with.


----------



## songwind (Feb 14, 2014)

Lin said:


> You don't need a long wire running the slab through on its side to divide into loaves.



Ah, of course. I was thinking of going straight from slab to bars.


----------



## crey15 (Feb 14, 2014)

I saw on etsy that buds shop in not up right now due to the large amount of orders that he has to get done. I want a log splitter too and would love one of his


----------



## sillysoaper (Feb 15, 2014)

Have you checked out the log and grid cutters at For Crafts Sake at http://forcraftssake.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=7_11. They have been in business for years. I bought my log cutter about nine years ago and I love it. It was a bit pricey, but worth every penny for me.


----------



## Taffylyon10 (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a large slab mold from Soap Hutch that I adore, very effective as it can be divided into loaf molds.
Songwind is correct, thin sharp knife and metal ruler for edge marking.
Have fun with your new molds.


----------



## seven (Feb 15, 2014)

@sillysoaper, that is one amazing looking log cutter *drools*... i hope one day i can get to your level and make that much soap in one go


----------



## OliveOil2 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hopefully Bud would be able to make one for you, if not I have seen one at ForCraftsSake: http://forcraftssake.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7_11&products_id=28 

Not sure if the size will work, but take a look
http://forcraftssake.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7_11&products_id=28


----------



## OliveOil2 (Feb 15, 2014)

Sorry didn't see that someone already posted with great photos!


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 15, 2014)

How odd .. when I went to Silvermoon's website to see the mold all they have listed is silicone liners???

:-(

ETA:  MY MISTAKE .. I didn't realize you have to click on the liner to order the box with it.


----------



## Serenity (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Songwind

I think you might be right about the wires being too long and stretching too much. I think I'll have to toss that idea. 

Dapper Dragon ... sounds interesting! 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Serenity (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Jeneel

My soaps are upright so the loaves are thin. The slab is about 11 x 11", so not that big really.


----------



## Serenity (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Kazmi. 

You're the second person I've read about whose had bad service from Silvermoon. I don't know if this is something that happened a while ago and whether things have changed but thanks for sharing that as I don't want to risk a lot of money on an overseas transaction if it's a bit "iffy". Maybe I'll have to just make my own silicone moulds!



shunt2011 said:


> My husband made me a log splitter with some wood and wire. As long as you lay it flat against the soap you get nice even loaves. I generally just lay the slap on end and run it across the top. I'll try to get a picture and post it tonight. It's very basic but works like a gem.



Hi Shunt

Sounds like an inexpensive solution for me. I could get a local woodwork place to make it. Do you have tighteners on the wires? I'd love to see a piccy if you have time. 

Hi SillySoaper

I think it's fair to say we're all loving that soap cutter. It looks perfect for what I want. I read up about it on For Crafts Sake and there is a 1" spacer for trimming the soap. 1" Sounds like a lot of wastage but you can get a custom size spacer as well. I really don't want to trim more than 1/4" off my soap. Do you do a trim? 

Love your soaps too 

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your comments. You've been a great help. I really like the For Crafts Sake cutter that SillySoaper showed us so I'm going to look into it a bit further.


----------



## sillysoaper (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Melissa,


  No problems with the trimming. I trim about ¼” off the tops also. I had my slab molds custom made along with the log cutter. My molds are 12 ¾” W x 12 3/8” L x 4” H. My log cutter cuts 6 logs that are about 2 1/8” W x 3 3/8” H x 12 3/8” L. I love for crafts sakes products, and highly recommend them. I also have 4 of their soap cutters, the tank to the hobby craft cutter in 1 ½”, 1”, ¾” and ½”. 


The folks there are great to work with. If you decide to go with them, I know you will be very happy with the end result.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 17, 2014)

Melissa, let me see if I can get a photo of it tonight.  It's very basic but works like a gem.  If your intersted, I may have an extra one that he made and was going to sell.   Let me check with I get home.   I'll ask him what size log it cuts too.


----------



## tweetibyrd (Feb 18, 2014)

I was thinking of doing the slab mold also and found this video for a loaf splitter, hope it helps. I plan to show it to my husband and see if he thinks it would work.

 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIbvM-qQ6fE[/ame]


----------



## Relax (Mar 30, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> My husband made me a log splitter with some wood and wire. As long as you lay it flat against the soap you get nice even loaves. I generally just lay the slap on end and run it across the top. I'll try to get a picture and post it tonight. It's very basic but works like a gem.



Will you post a picture of the log splitter you made?


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 30, 2015)

Relax said:


> Will you post a picture of the log splitter you made?


 
I will try to remember to get a picture tonight and post it.  It's pretty basic but works great.


----------



## srenee (Sep 20, 2019)

I know this is an old thread. But thought I would check. Im looking for plans to make a slab cutter.
 Slab is 12 x 24 x 4" high approx.  Dough pan size. Id like to cut it in 3 loaves or so. I have a bar cutter by Bud.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 20, 2019)

It is an old thread. None of the members have been here in quite some time.  Pleas star a new thread.  You can always link to an old one if it got pertinent information.


----------

